# dhcpcd always times out, although on Vista it works ASAP

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

So I'm trying to install Gentoo on this computer. Turns out the 700MB CD image doesn't include a stage3 tarball. Whatever, I don't care if it does. What I'm trying to do is connect to the network, run PPPoE, and get that pesky file.

Except dhcpcd always times out, reliably, reproducibly. Sometimes dhcp doesn't really work for me, I try a few more times and I finally get an IP address. Not this time. I'm using the same cable and the same MAC address as my Vista laptop, from which I'm typing this message. Can anybody please help me ASAP? I'm getting really annoyed with dhcp, the network people, and perhaps even the computer if this goes on for much longer.

EDIT: no difference when booting gentoo without 'nodhcp' from the isolinux prompt, as expected.

----------

## poly_poly-man

what hardware is acting as dhcp server?

could be set up wrong?

Someone will help me out - there's a windows mode for one of the dhcp clients.

Worst case, you go static.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

I've actually been noticing a similar problem (same?) ... let you know if I find anything.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-716692-highlight-dhcpcd.html related?

might want to try another livecd to install from... damn small, system rescue cd, and knoppix all make good install disks. any livecd will work.

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

XenoTerraCide - are you by any chance also using a VIA Rhine II NIC?

----------

## XenoTerraCide

nope... this machine is pure intel. processor, audio, video, nic, sata controller, all intel.

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

I just tried Debian, and as you guys all know, Debian uses dhclient 3, which I understand is totally different. If this is a hardware issue, it's a really weird hardware issue. Do you guys have any low level tools that I can use?

----------

## XenoTerraCide

does debian work? if not then I think there is something wrong with dhcpcd 4... I have issues none other using it seem to. I mostly avoid mine by having a fallback to the address that dhcpd gave me... for full diagnostic you'll have to use a packet sniffer. wireshark or tcpdump.

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

OK. I got around to trying the following combinations of hardware:

Problematic computer and Windows 2000 - can't get an IP whatsoever.

Problematic computer and Debian Linux (dhclient) - can't get an IP whatsoever

Problematic computer and Gentoo Linux (dhcpcd) - can't get an IP whatsoever

Windows Vista laptop and Windows Vista - it just works

Windows Vista laptop and Windows Vista and Windows 2000 in VMWare - it just works

Windows Vista laptop and Windows Vista and Gentoo Linux in VMWare - it takes some time, but it gets an IP after a few worrying seconds

Windows Vista laptop and Gentoo Linux - it takes some time, but it gets an IP after a few worrying seconds.

----------

## bejayel

I dont really have an answer, i am just making note that my realtek nic is also experiencing slowness grabbing IP's litely while my vista is snappy.

You sure you got the proper driver for your nic installed?

----------

